#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-29
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> wie gehts dir ?
<UbuPhillup> gut umgezogen ?
<CarstenG> Hallo Phillip, ja hat alles gut geklappt. :-)
<UbuPhillup> das ja super
<CarstenG> Jupp, jetzt noch in der Wohnung was machen und alles ist gut :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: hast du ne gute Idee zu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/onboard/+pots/onboard/de/215/+translate
<CarstenG> Nimm die Übersetzung aus 216 :-)#
<UbuPhillup> ohh
<CarstenG> :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ist das normal das es bei den Übersetzern immer mal Phasen niedriger aktivität gibt?
<CarstenG> Klar. Gibt ja auch andere Dinge im Leben :-)
<CarstenG> Umzüge zum Beispiel :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo bei dir war mir das klar, aber ich habe keinen anderen seit Monaten gesehen
<CarstenG> Ja, ist sehr schade...
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: welche Übersetzungen sind jetzt für saucy am wichtigsten? Nach der Reihenfolge oder sind die ubiquity-slideshow-* erstmal wichtiger ?
<CarstenG> Naja, ich denke die Wichtigkeit ist in der Reihenfolge schon abgebildet... Also sollte das nicht verkehrt sein.
<UbuPhillup> alles klar
<CarstenG> Aber du kannst das auch anders machen...
<CarstenG> Wann ist überhaupt der Schlusstermin?
<UbuPhillup> October 3rd und October 10th
<UbuPhillup> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<CarstenG> ok, also diesen Donerstag...
<UbuPhillup> esse jetzt kurz was …
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: hmm dann könenn wir wohl nicht mehr so viel reißen
<CarstenG> Naja, dann gehts halt in der nächsten Runde weiter... Sag mal, nächsten Sonntag ist wieder Treffen, oder?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: das Topic sagt 06.10. ;)
<CarstenG> Ha, da könnte ich ja auch schauen :-)
<CarstenG> Schreibst du wieder eine Einladung an die Liste?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo kann ich machen, wann?
<CarstenG> Wann du magst. :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: erinnere mich ;)
 * UbuPhillup hat nicht so große hoffnungen das mehr als wie beide kommen …
<CarstenG> Ja, werden wir sehen :-)
<CarstenG> Die zwei übrigen Strings in »onboard« sind j auch toll, oder? unterscheiden sich ja nur in dem »&apos;«... Sollte eigentlich auch im original repariert werden…
<UbuPhillup> ja
<CarstenG> so, habe deine Vorschläge mal übernommen
<CarstenG> Bei ibus »engine« mit »Einheit« zu übersetzen, finde ich auch bissel ungewöhnlich...
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo, sonst hätte ich das schon übernommen ;)
<UbuPhillup> boa bei den core-apps ist ja voll viel unübersetzt, da muss ich auch nochmal ran
<CarstenG> zB?
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: die meisten Überstzungen sind aber nicht so schwer
<UbuPhillup> bin jetzt erstmal weg CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> bis denn
<CarstenG> ok
